# CPUID and PatchID message on computer start



## serpent7776 (Mar 2, 2014)

This is probably _a_ stupid question, but...

When _the_ computer starts there is _a_ message line like 

```
CPUID: ... PATCHID: ...
```

Someone told me it's some kind of virus causing this so I did a little googling. I found some answers to similar questions on some other forums and it seems it is normal BIOS start procedure. So I would be glad if someone could tell whether this is really normal procedure or not.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2014)

serpent7776 said:
			
		

> Someone told me it's some kind of virus causing this so I did a little googling.


I wonder what made your friend say that.



> I found some answers to similar questions on some other forums and it seems it is normal BIOS start procedure. So I would be glad if someone could tell whether this is really normal procedure or not.


It's normal.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPUID


----------



## serpent7776 (Mar 3, 2014)

He said that this message line was not always present and appeared after he plugged in an external hard drive. Also  this message appears only on first boot; when he reboot the computer just after this message is printed, then on the next boot the CPUID PATCHID message is not shown.
He also encountered some other problems (related to recording cd/dvd or starting operating system) and connected them with this message.
But these are probably not related, thanks for answer.


----------

